# TTOC @The MK3 TT launch @ Kings Lynn Audi 21/08



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys , I have been approached by the dealer principal of Kings Lynn Audi to attend and be heavily involved in the new MK3 TT launch on August the 21st which is a Thursday and it will be in the evening. But we would be able to attend in the afternoon to exclusively look at the car before anyone else.

Times are 1600-2000 for the launch , ideally setup between 1500-1530pm at the latest.

They are very very keen to have as much TTOC involvement as possible including a stand outside the showroom where all our cars can be displayed , there will be radio , press etc present and of course nibbles and drinks etc .

They have also asked for an immaculate standardish MK1 and Mk2 to share showroom space with the new MK3 which I'm sure would be a real privilege for any of us. However if you would rather not then I will provide two from my stock for them to use.

After discussing this with East Anglia Rep Vince ( Aka Millepeed ) we think this would make a superb local meet and also try to get as many members from Cambridgeshire / Lincolnshire areas too as Kings Lynn is pretty easy to get to from those counties too.

So who is interested ?

List :

Neilc
Millepeed
Jamman
Pugwash69
Ryanmtt
Nobby
Sexytt
Tomc
Richyboy
RogerB


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I could make it. I won't be buying one though


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> I could make it. I won't be buying one though


 8) The more the merrier.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Count me in please

Ryan


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> Count me in please
> 
> Ryan


Cool , be good to see you Ryan


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi neil
been intouch with lois (sexytt) and nobby and ryan who is already on list ,they will be attending. said will give a time to get there in near future.


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the invite. Would like to attend if i can get time off work. Will confirm end of the week. Don't think mine would be classed as near standard though :wink: Lois


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> hi neil
> been intouch with lois (sexytt) and nobby and ryan who is already on list ,they will be attending. said will give a time to get there in near future.


Cheers Vince , thanks for that 



sexytt said:


> Thanks for the invite. Would like to attend if i can get time off work. Will confirm end of the week. Don't think mine would be classed as near standard though :wink: Lois


Ok cool , thanks Lois turning up in the evening would be fine. And cars don't have to be standard only the showroom one, none of us have a standard TT anyway :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

neilc said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > I could make it. I won't be buying one though
> ...


I've been reminded that it's my wedding anniversary and she's still letting me attend!


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Any idea on times Neil?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Any idea on times Neil?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


Should be early evening Paul , should have more idea later this week


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Oaky doke!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I have spoken to Audi again today and they are proposing an open event for the MK3 TT beginning at 12pm and finishing at 2000pm , of course there will be nibbles and drinks etc , now the options are that we could have a stand there throughout that period but of course I am aware of peoples work during the day etc or we could just have the TTOC stand in the evening or evening goers could simply join the stand later on.

We have a bit of time to plan so thoughts would be great 

Neil


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I would personally prefer to visit in the afternoon. I realise this is the opposite of most people though.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I am on holiday that week , but maybe days off work for everyone else :wink:


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

neilc said:


> I have spoken to Audi again today and they are proposing an open event for the MK3 TT beginning at 12pm and finishing at 2000pm , of course there will be nibbles and drinks etc , now the options are that we could have a stand there throughout that period but of course I am aware of peoples work during the day etc or we could just have the TTOC stand in the evening or evening goers could simply join the stand later on.
> 
> We have a bit of time to plan so thoughts would be great
> 
> Neil


best i try and get a half day off work then.


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Day booked off work  so could be with you for 12-2pm also the evening if that's ok  Lois


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

sexytt said:


> Day booked off work  so could be with you for 12-2pm also the evening if that's ok  Lois


Great news Lois , be good to see you again.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just thinking would you guys prefer an evening stand ? say between 1800-2000 so that work isn't an issue for anyone or at least we can all just have an hour off work early rather than a whole day ?

Thinking this may be better but will go with the majority 

Neil


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Count me in too


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Count me in too


Cool , look forward to it. 8)


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

neilc said:


> Just thinking would you guys prefer an evening stand ? say between 1800-2000 so that work isn't an issue for anyone or at least we can all just have an hour off work early rather than a whole day ?
> 
> Thinking this may be better but will go with the majority
> 
> Neil


hi neil 
ive now booked whole day off, but will also go with the majority, 
i will have to get car clean as i have a long way to travel :lol: 
will be good to seethe mk3 again and to have a [smiley=gossip.gif] between ourselfs.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Seriously tempted by this! Bit of a trek from Kent and my car isn't exactly mint but it's seriously temping!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Tomm said:


> Seriously tempted by this! Bit of a trek from Kent and my car isn't exactly mint but it's seriously temping!


Doesn't have to be mint Tom , the MK1 and MK2 going in the showroom need to be pretty mint of course but all and every TT is welcome


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Right guys , just spoken to Audi and official launch time is now 1600-2000 which I think is better  , I think arrive at 1500-1530 at the latest to set up a stand area. The showroom MK1 will be a customers red QS and maybe my MK2 if they don't have one in stock at the time.

If we can all confirm that's ok by posting in that would be great 

Cheers


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

neilc said:


> Right guys , just spoken to Audi and official launch time is now 1600-2000 which I think is better  , I think arrive at 1500-1530 at the latest to set up a stand area. The showroom MK1 will be a customers red QS and maybe my MK2 if they don't have one in stock at the time.
> 
> If we can all confirm that's ok by posting in that would be great
> 
> Cheers


Ok with me. Be with you for 3pm. Still taking the day off, might pamper my beasTT abit more :roll: Lois


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fine by me


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

will be there at 3pm.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Getting close now guys  , more info from Kings Lynn Audi below


Redesigned, re-engineered, reimagined: following its appearance at the Goodwood Festival of Speed, the all new Audi TT is coming to our Centre on Thursday 21st August at 4pm. We would like to invite you to an exclusive preview to be one of the first to see it before its official launch in November.

You'll notice that it has a new, sportier look and an altogether more imposing stance.

Inside, the new virtual cockpit with customisable LCD screen shows all driver information and controls in a unique display never seen before in an Audi.

The innovations continue under the bonnet - with a 2.0 TFSI petrol engine, for example, which increases the output from 211PS to 230PS and makes acceleration even more responsive.

These are just some of the highlights of a remarkable new model. To explore the car in full for yourself at our exclusive preview event, please call 01553 779500 to reserve your place, and be one of the first to see the third-generation of the all new Audi TT Coupé.

Yours sincerely,

Fraser Burdett
General Sales Manager
Kings Lynn Audi

Kings Lynn Audi, Hamburg Way, Kings Lynn Norfolk PE302ND.
01553 779500


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

So are we still able to come at 3pm or should we wait until 4pm?
Do we need to phone them up or are we sorted?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> So are we still able to come at 3pm or should we wait until 4pm?
> Do we need to phone them up or are we sorted?


Hey Jeff , yep just turn up at 1500pm and we can set up the stand then. I will already be there


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

sexytt said:


> Day booked off work  so could be with you for 12-2pm also the evening if that's ok  Lois


 :x [smiley=bigcry.gif] :x Sorry folks but not gonna be able to make it. Have a TTerrific time and hope to catch up with you all soon. Lois


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok Lois , shame you can't make it. See the rest of you guys later


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sadly I can't make it either.  My car is over heating and I'm off the road for now. I'm gutted, so take lots of photos!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Sadly I can't make it either.  My car is over heating and I'm off the road for now. I'm gutted, so take lots of photos!


Ok Jeff , sorry to hear that  Hope the cars ok mate.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi guys
sorry you cant make it lois and jeff next time hey. jeff hope car is ok did you recieve the printout scan of your car via email. 
we will be there from 3pm onwards
cheers
vince


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry guys had crap day at ash hill no signal and got home at 9..... Gutted no good being self employed, hope you all had good time


----------

